# Cubicle DAYAN COATED Moyu Weilong GTS2M Review



## KingDolphin123 (Jun 21, 2018)

From thecubicle's event a few months ago, https://www.facebook.com/TheCubicle...899254722761/1684285464984125/?type=3&theater


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 21, 2018)

Nice! FYI, the black is the Dayan coating. And Dignitas is generally pronounced Dig-Na-Tas (not that yours is wrong, but that is how Chris saids it)


----------



## Tabe (Jun 21, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Nice! FYI, the black is the Dayan coating. And Dignitas is generally pronounced Dig-Na-Tas (not that yours is wrong, but that is how Chris saids it)


It's more like Dig-Ni-Tas.


----------



## KingDolphin123 (Jun 21, 2018)

Tabe said:


> It's more like Dig-Ni-Tas.


yeah i was informed that i was saying it wrong. I thought it was spelled dignatis until i started editing... wierd. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Tabe (Jun 21, 2018)

The good news is that it will always be there for posterity 

Nice job on the video.


----------



## chron0s (Jun 27, 2018)

I would have subscribed no matter what, but that intro with the cube on the improvised roman pedestal (driveway pillar?) was genius and definitely sealed the deal. Please make that a standard on future puzzle reviews. Cool review, great solves on this collectors item!


----------



## KingDolphin123 (Jun 30, 2018)

chron0s said:


> I would have subscribed no matter what, but that intro with the cube on the improvised roman pedestal (driveway pillar?) was genius and definitely sealed the deal. Please make that a standard on future puzzle reviews. Cool review, great solves on this collectors item!


Thanks!! Glad you liked it!


----------

